# Open previous import folders



## daveco2 (Sep 27, 2017)

You've probably heard this question countless times, but I've been all over the web with no solution as yet.

I copy photos from my camera to pre-named folders on my hard drive.  A typical path would be D:/Photos/Bolivia or D:/Photos/Nepal.  I have 12 such paths (folders), and each folder has maybe 40 photos in it.  I have no problems editing the photos in the Develop module and exporting them for printing.  The problem is that after I import a new set of photos to a new folder, NovaScotia for example, I can't get back to a previous folder, like Bolivia.  I can't find any folder dialog box under the Library menus.  What am I missing?

Thanks,
Dave


----------



## Roelof Moorlag (Sep 27, 2017)

Welkom Dave to this forum.
Normaly you will see a 'Folders' panel in Library mode. That panel is on the left side, under 'catalog' and above 'collections'.


----------



## Gnits (Sep 27, 2017)

Make sure you are in grid view.
Make sure the left hand panel is open.
Select ... Catalog / All Photographs.





This should show you a count of the total number of images in your catalog.

Now select any image in the grid ...Say one from Nepal. 
Right click on the image  and select Go To Folder in Library





Now do a screen grab of the left hand panel where the folder holding the selected image is highlighted and post here.

This set of steps might solve your problem.  If not post the screen grab and we will try to be more specific.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Sep 27, 2017)

If you do not see the 'Folders' panel, then right-click on an empty space in the header of any other panel. You will get a contextual menu to hide/unhide panels.


----------



## daveco2 (Sep 27, 2017)

Thank you, gentlemen.  I had tried right clicking on all the panels to no avail, but finally found a tiny arrow on the left side of the Library screen that turned on the Catalog/Folders panel. The Folders panel looks like the Windows file explorer I'm used to, and double clicking on a folder brought up all the photos stored there, ready for Development.  I think I'm all set.
Thank you all for the quick replies.  No doubt, I'll be back.
Dave


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Sep 27, 2017)

Aha, you had the entire panel hidden.


----------

